# Natural flea remedy



## Beasty (Mar 15, 2015)

I've been doing a lot of research for a chemical free flea remedy; my questions are, is apple cider vinegar safe for hogs, putting it in bath water or a spray is supposed to kill fleas, and salt in the carpet keep them gone. Has anyone tried these methods for hogs. My housemate has 2 cats and I'm gonna treat them as well


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

My main concern would be with the smell - ACV smells pretty strongly and I could see it upsetting a hedgehog. If you do give it a try, make sure you let them smell it before you put even a little on them, and only try a small amount first. I could also see it drying out skin...I'm not sure if there would be any negative effects otherwise. It wouldn't be a bad idea to check with your vet on whether it'd be okay & if they have any other recommendations.


----------



## Beasty (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for the great advice, was gonna put a capful in a bath so it's not do strong, then follow with an oatmeal bath


----------



## Beasty (Mar 15, 2015)

The Bragg's ACV worked like a charm


----------



## David147 (Mar 6, 2015)

First, it's important to note that fleas will survive the winter. You can't rely on the weather as a natural flea control method - fleas don't die off even in deep freezes. They won't bug you for a few months, but they'll be back to bite you again in the spring. You'll have to take more active measures to deal with them. There are a number that have been suggested. 

Garlic - Many people swear by introducing garlic into their pet's food as a means of getting rid of fleas. It is known to strengthen the immune system in humans, so many advocates of natural flea control have suggested using it in pets as well. I do NOT recommend doing this - there is substantial research suggesting that garlic, in dogs and cats, can cause serious problems, even death in some animals. First, garlic has been demonstrated to cause anemia in some dogs and cats. This is a serious blood illness, and it's just not worth the risk to get rid of fleas. Second, garlic is extremely bad for your pet if it happens to be diabetic. Yes, many pets are diabetic - just like with humans, only their diet often keeps it from being a problem. Garlic, however, will aggravate insulin problems and may well kill your dog or cat if it happens to be one with a hidden diabetes problem. This is just too dangerous to do as a remedy without consulting your vet. At any rate, the risk from chemicals in a flea powder is far lower than that of garlic.


----------

